# buying vfj springs today



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

well i been emailing john back and forth about the springs he told me which springs would be good for my set up and im going to go with it and hope it works!!! next step would be to do his whole clutch for the brute and a gear reduction!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

chris what number springs did he tell you to get....


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

#1/#3 he says that should do killer with my set up, and later down the road ill do his clutch mod.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Same springs I got but I got the clutch mod too def is a lot better then those epi springs but don't think your belt is bulletproof lol 

the wetter the better


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

well i know belt isnt bulletproof just need to turn the tires better in the mud.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Got my springs!!


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Get your dang bike back together you are missing rides like crazyyyyy!!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I know I haven't seen you at a ride since you pretty much got the bike

the wetter the better


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i know this is my mission this weekend putting these things on ricky ive seen the videos here i think i can do it seems easy. and brandon i been to a couple of event and couple local rides. cant wait to see the difference!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Don't expect a huge difference.....should just be a bit lower rpm when cruising, less coil binding, and putting the springs in is super easy


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Here is the difference in my epi red and vfj 3 



the wetter the better


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i just want it to spin the tires a little easier in the mud. hopefully the clutch kit when i do it shows more of a difference. and jeez thats a hell of a difference lol


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I wouldn't expect much! You know the real answer...gear reduction! I had the lime and almond and it was insane low end!!!! The red secondary and almond was sick with gear reduction. You saw how it did!!!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Gear reduction sucks on the trail tho the vfj is best overall good low and very low rims when cruising but still will do decent in the nasty but if I had a 10in lift I would have the gr anyways since you can't trail ride it 

the wetter the better


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Same springs I had they worked great


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yea he ain't trail riding lmao!

I thought it was perfect with 31s man. Even on the trail just run high 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Gear reduction coming soon just that will need to take bike to a shop lol little by little finally been able to save some money! 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## bruteforce8989 (Jan 30, 2010)

Could someone pm me vforce johns email address


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

[email protected]


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> Gear reduction sucks on the trail tho the vfj is best overall good low and very low rims when cruising but still will do decent in the nasty but if I had a 10in lift I would have the gr anyways since you can't trail ride it
> 
> the wetter the better


when did you do the gr mod ?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I have not walker I have the vfj stage 3 but I rode with jrpro and my buddy denny when they had them so I know how they do kinda 

the wetter the better


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i just put in the primary and now waiting to go to jrpros on monday to get the tools for the secondary. very easy to do all this by the way


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Just finished putting the whole clutch together. Next step is to go riding and see how she does!!


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Gotta do the bushings soon!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

yeah i know.


----------



## MinnKawi (Jun 8, 2010)

Good or bad, prepare for higher engagement RPM. Personally it does nothing for my style of riding.
It does scare novices that try to drive that machine though.....


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

it wasnt that bad when i drove it around but didnt go far.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I've had the Vforcejohn for a while and since you all helped me I should at least post up what I think of it.

Very Nice Work. The machining, and alignments are all spot on and good work. You can tell it's not rushed and it's done right and perfect.

The performance IMO is not quite as much as people make it out to be but it definitely makes a difference and is worth the price. The biggest improvement I found was response time. I was switching back and forth from stock clutch to Vforcejohn and the response time especially with bigger tires is much better. I can be cruising down a dirt road around 40 mph hit the throtle and it will start spinning 29.5s immediately, no lag no delay. I have the power but with stock clutch it just would not do that.

The second biggest bonus for me is belt grip, no more belt slip from primary at all. (if your running like 32's and buried rack deep and mud stuck yea you'll smoke a belt if you keep givin it, but you shouldn't do that anyway)

The third was the added over drive because the belt can actually travel to the top of the primary (AS IT SHOULD KAWI) and that will add some speed as well as keep your rpms and fuel economy down.

I ran the VFJ springs in my OEM clutches as well. HUGE DIFFERENCE 10x better then EPI without a doubt, you get the same out of secondary belt grip and shiftout, but without the downsides. Exampe. An EPI red will give you a lot more secondary belt grip and keep you "geared lower" but you can't get your belt all the way down the secondary anymore because the spring just jams on itself. The VFJ springs give you this benefit (id say are better at doing this) but also they won't bind, so you get full CVT travel and they are a lot better combined AKA keep you running at a better RPM more often unlike EPI red with bigger tires your revving like crazy just putting around on the trail.

Overall definitely worth the money, will add even bigger benefit to you if you run big tires.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Well I'm doing the same thing. I ordered his springs yesterday and gonna get his stage 3 a little later when the funds are back. Getting his #2 primary and #1 secondary, that's what he suggested with my setup. He seems to be a VERY nice guy to deal with. Hope these do well, I will report back with some feedback on this combo. I think he said I'll get them tomorrow. If they do good I'll have a few epi springs for sale. LOL


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Same springs I have, feels very nice and works good. I don't know how they would do if you were buried with big mud tires and stock clutches but it will definitely make a difference.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm doing the whole spider mod later and send him my clutch whole nine yards. Then I want gear reduction also. 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Do gear reduction first! It's just a little more than the clutching!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Got the springs installed. Seem to work VERY well, you can tell there's no more coil binding. VFJ suggested I go back with the stock weights so I did but I think I like the 54g weights better, at least for my bike it seems to be a little smoother shift out. Will post more feedback when I get to take it for a good ride. I took a few pics just for reference for those who haven't seen his springs. They are the same tension as EPI's but they are the same length as stock springs, as where an EPI red has two more coils and that's where it binds at.

Here are his two, #2 Primary - #1 Secondary 










This is his #1 secondary next to a red EPI 










These secondary, are left to right
Stock, VFJ #1, EPI Lime Green, EPI Red


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dang, that's a big difference


----------

